# So, here's the deal



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I took bunch of online tests, read about cognitive functions, read type descriptions and filled in two questionnaires and I still can't find my type.Online tests are sooo predictable, I don't get functions amd am probably in a tertiary loop, descriptions are totally unhelpful and questionnaire replies were kind of eye opening In some ways, but they made me even more confused.This is my last try to find my type.

E/I-I hate people, but my identity is based on their opinions only.I'm shy, but I want attention and avoid people who don't give it to me. I avoid socialising, but think about it all the time, but then when I finally do it I'm happy.I'm even happy to be annoyed and unhappy as long as there's something to talk about.I can stay on my own for long though, as long as I'm doing something mind numbing, like watching reality shows and eating.I hate reflecting, but it sometimes happens against my will when I'm alone and bored.

S/N-don't understand intuition, I must admit.Could someone help me with some examples? I know some stuff, but it's really hard for me to tell anything concrete.I can only say that I kind of do live in the hopes for for future.

T/F-I'm somewhat lacking in empathy and I'm admittedly (and proudly) selfish and callous.But I rarely say anything to a person's face and not even because I need them for something, but because I just can't. I can't look them in the eye and tell them the truth that would disappoint or hurt them in any way . However, I don't feel bad for people if they are hurt by somebody that isn't me.And I say a lot of nasty stuff if I'm mad or offended.I have my feelings hurt easily and I'm very prone to envy and jealousy. 

P/J-I'm not really a planner, I'm really disorganised and I procrastinate all the time, but I do like knowing where I'm going before I actually move.I also need to have a goal or deadline when I'm doing something or else I don't do it at all.I always do everything last minute and try not to think about consequences of my work showing lack of time and effort.

I know this is not an accurate way of determining my type, but I don't know what else I could do.Here is one of the questionnaires I filled, If this is really too little information.
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...lled-questionnaire-please-help-typing-me.html


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

For the Introvert / Extrovert part - Do you gain energy by being with people, or by being alone? And do you feel comfortable with many people, or only 2-3.

For the Sensing/ Intuition.... I'll try to give an example.
Sensing Person that is walking in the park would think about the trees, birds , and people that he sees as he walks.
An Intuitive Person that is walking in the park, would wonder what was the world gonna be like if Hitler won WW2 and ignore his surroundings. ( hehehe > )

Basicly sensing person would notice his surroundings and think about what is "now and here" while intuitive will think about "the future and the possibilities" .


As for the T and F. If im not wrong, this is determined by how "objective" you are, rather than how emotional you are. I mean you can be a big crybaby that likes Bunnies :3 , but your emotions don't effect you judging and thinking.
Lets say a person you are in love with makes something that is unacceptable to you. If you are a thinking type, you would see it. if you are a Feeler, you won't see what he/she has done, just because you love him/her.

Im relatively new to MBTI and personality cafe, so it is possible that Im wrong.

Also what types do you score the most?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

tery999 said:


> For the Introvert / Extrovert part - Do you gain energy by being with people, or by being alone? And do you feel comfortable with many people, or only 2-3.
> 
> For the Sensing/ Intuition.... I'll try to give an example.
> Sensing Person that is walking in the park would think about the trees, birds , and people that he sees as he walks.
> ...


I think I get energy around people, but only if I'm centre of attention, but I'm shy so it's hard for me to demand attention when I'm with too many people. I dislike people who don't give me attention, but I actually like disliking them and talking about how much I hate them so again, I get the energy from them in a way.

As for S/N, I'm always listening to music when I'm walking and I'm just thinking of how that music is related to me.I'm also very focused on people and what they are thinking about me.I'm sometimes imagine myself in some other century or talking to some famous person from the past. 

T/F-Simply put, I have no idea.I think I'm not very objective.

People on this site told me ESFP, ESTP, ENFJ and mentioned something about tertiary loop.I can score as basically anything on online tests depending on what others tell me about my personality.I can manipulate my answers to get any type I want and then I can relate to type description by just focusing on similarities.


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm not really good at typing but I'm guessing...
ExxP? 


> I avoid socialising, but think about it all the time, but then when I finally do it I'm happy.I'm even happy to be annoyed and unhappy as long as there's something to talk about.I can stay on my own for long though, as long as I'm doing something mind numbing, like watching reality shows and eating.I hate reflecting, but it sometimes happens against my will when I'm alone and bored.


I'd say the thing about MBTI is that it's not so much what you _do_, but what comes easier for you. Occasionally I'll miss being with my friends but I don't get preoccupied with it nor do I think about socialising with anyone else xD It takes work for me to carry a conversation with anyone who isn't in my IMPORTANT PEOPLE I CARE ABOUT list, and I'll definitely not be happy doing it. I love being solitary, it's where I feel happiest and most like me, nobody has ever seen me dancing crazily (and horribly) except me! So for you, I'd say E 

Personally I see S as being more aware of your surroundings, more grounded in reality. N would be retreating into your own little world and not really noticing details that you consider unimportant, and we're probably the naughty kids that have been caught either daydreaming (not paying attention D or zoning out and doodling random stuff xD 

When you make decisions, do you rely on logic or your own feelings more? For me when I have to make decisions I might go with the more logical choice, but that's because a part of me is saying "You know you'll benefit from this", and occasionally I might go with something other people won't understand, but my heart is just all "Well you wouldn't be happy choosing the other one, would you?" I go with what _feels_ right, whereas thinkers tend to go with what _is_ right/better. Does that make sense? :laughing:



> P/J-I'm not really a planner, I'm really disorganised and I procrastinate all the time, but I do like knowing where I'm going before I actually move.I also need to have a goal or deadline when I'm doing something or else I don't do it at all.I always do everything last minute and try not to think about consequences of my work showing lack of time and effort.


Definitely P xD We can get work done too, but we need deadlines! Whereas Js advocate the Nike motto. Stereotypically, of course :tongue:


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

If you find that no type can actually describe you then you might really be in a loop. I only recently decided to read about it ,but it might be just what you need. If so, I'm afraid regular typing will not work for you.

Dominant/Tertiary Loops and Common Personality Disorders


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok lets say that for now we are sure you are E***

Lets try with the F and T part.

What do you think about Benito Mussolini , Hitler, Stalin and lets say Mao. Write 1 or 2 sentences about them.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I think I would be ENFP by things Bluefireluv said, but I think I actually am in a loop so all the normal type descriptions don't apply to me.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

tery999 said:


> Ok lets say that for now we are sure you are E***
> 
> Lets try with the F and T part.
> 
> What do you think about Benito Mussolini , Hitler, Stalin and lets say Mao. Write 1 or 2 sentences about them.


I don't know much about history, politics, etc. but I'm a fan of almost anyone who is so well known and powerful. I remember I admired Hitler when I was learning about him in middle school, but I didn't care about things he has done, only about who he was.I admire the Kardashians and Paris Hilton though, so you shouldn't take this too seriously.


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

You somehow managed to give such an answer that didn't tell if you are F or T xD xD

My point was that if you were close to F you would be saying:
OMG They killed a lot of people, they bad, they should burn in hell.

And if you were T your answer would not be based on such emotions...
I cant tell which one you are T_T

My Guess is that you are an

E**P


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

tery999 said:


> You somehow managed to give such an answer that didn't tell if you are F or T xD xD
> 
> My point was that if you were close to F you would be saying:
> OMG They killed a lot of people, they bad, they should burn in hell.
> ...


Pretty sure that's Te but you still need to know if she's E/I to have a clue on whether it's dom,aux or tert.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

tery999 said:


> You somehow managed to give such an answer that didn't tell if you are F or T xD xD
> 
> My point was that if you were close to F you would be saying:
> OMG They killed a lot of people, they bad, they should burn in hell.
> ...


You mean T would try to put it in a context and maybe give a more rational view on it? I know that killing many people isn't good, but I don't really think in terms of good and evil.For me it's about how I'm treated. If someone killed bunch of people decades ago it isn't my worry or anything I should be thinking about at all.


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok , Imagine there is a Zombie Apocalypse. You are the Big Boss, and Portugal gets infected. You've been to Portugal and you know the place. You love it, you love the people, the food, everything. Even your loved one is there.

Do you send troops there and try to save as much people as possible and you boyfriend/girlfriend, and so risking that the zombie infections spreads to the whole Earth ( Or At least Euroasia )

Or do you simply somehow shut the borders of the country, so that everyone there is killed, even you loved one, yet the whole world is saved?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

tery999 said:


> Ok , Imagine there is a Zombie Apocalypse. You are the Big Boss, and Portugal gets infected. You've been to Portugal and you know the place. You love it, you love the people, the food, everything. Even your loved one is there.
> 
> Do you send troops there and try to save as much people as possible and you boyfriend/girlfriend, and so risking that the zombie infections spreads to the whole Earth ( Or At least Euroasia )
> 
> Or do you simply somehow shut the borders of the country, so that everyone there is killed, even you loved one, yet the whole world is saved?


Can I bring a loved one out somehow and then shut the borders?If not then I guess I'd save Portugal.Other option is that I have another person I love at the same time and they are outside of Portugal.Then I'd save the rest of the world.


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

Your emotions affect your decisions. So I would say you are a F.
And the fact that you somehow managed to imagine this world, I would say you are N xD
My guess is ENFP


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

tery999 said:


> Your emotions affect your decisions. So I would say you are a F.
> And the fact that you somehow managed to imagine this world, I would say you are N xD
> My guess is ENFP


Well, that's what I believe I would do.God knows what I'd think it it actually happened, but I guess it would be even more emotion affected so it doesn't really matter.
Now I'm even more confused than I was before.


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

hmmm why is that? Actually what type do you want to be? Maybe here is were the problem remains.
You aren't the type you want to be?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

tery999 said:


> hmmm why is that? Actually what type do you want to be? Maybe here is were the problem remains.
> You aren't the type you want to be?


LOL, I'm definitely not the type I want to be,I'm so far that it's not even an issue anymore.I'm just confused because ENFP is another thing I never considered.I guess it's better than ESFP though.Or any S type (no offence, it just isn't me)


----------



## Jake_Ryan (Sep 24, 2013)

OP, you sound just like me. As if I have written that description


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

adonis said:


> OP, you sound just like me. As if I have written that description


And what type are you?


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

tery999 said:


> Ok , Imagine there is a Zombie Apocalypse. You are the Big Boss, and Portugal gets infected. You've been to Portugal and you know the place. You love it, you love the people, the food, everything. Even your loved one is there.
> 
> Do you send troops there and try to save as much people as possible and you boyfriend/girlfriend, and so risking that the zombie infections spreads to the whole Earth ( Or At least Euroasia )
> 
> Or do you simply somehow shut the borders of the country, so that everyone there is killed, even you loved one, yet the whole world is saved?


wait, isn't this more Fi vs Fe?


----------

